# yup it is a tear (pic)



## ken Sass (Jul 20, 2017)

so my friends who have had tears, did you lay off for awhile or train lite? do you feel it healed as strong as before or is this a weak area prone to re-injury


----------



## PFM (Jul 20, 2017)

Here I am wishing it was a glute tear (with pics).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2017)

You should try to tear that flap jack ass next


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 20, 2017)

I have torn both of my pecs. To answer your questions, I stopped training completely for 6 months. Also, I never felt like it was the same, even 15 years later. I can't say that it became injury prone but it still bothers me from time to time though.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 20, 2017)

Shave those pits Mr. Sass


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 20, 2017)

PFM said:


> Here I am wishing it was a glute tear (with pics).


pm sent with pics lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 20, 2017)

bummer bro hopefully a speedy recovery


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2017)

Why does the skin get bruised looking like that when u tare something? Its crazy how much bruising happens sometimes with pec tares.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2017)

ken Sass said:


> so my friends who have had tears, did you lay off for awhile or train lite? do you feel it healed as strong as before or is this a weak area prone to re-injury
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let it rest for a few weeks and let the healing start. You could see an ortho and have them examine. They can tell you if you should wait 2 weeks or maybe 4.

After the waiting period you want to start physical therapy. Just starting to work it isn't enough. You need to clear out the scar tissue during this process as well. Find a PT that will do active release, Gaston etc... and help you strengthen it again.


----------



## Dex (Jul 20, 2017)

I have had some muscle tears and they suck. But at least your arm won't be weird looking like mine. And you should get all of your strength back. Just let it rest for a month.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 20, 2017)

PFM said:


> Here I am wishing it was a glute tear (with pics).



Years ago Ken sent had a pic up with a torn pancake ass...forget the injury or surgery he had, but can't forget the pic. It gave me PTSD


----------



## Seeker (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry Ken. Listen to Pillar.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry Sass, listen to Seeker


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry Ken, listen to FD


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 20, 2017)

Take Bricks advice


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2017)

Also if you have contact with jol reach out. He is the only dude I know who has done this before. It's rare from what I can tell.


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 21, 2017)

I would definitely go see an ortho and let them examine it.


----------

